# Seeking Tall, Dark and Handsome



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

Trying to decide on background plants and would like tall, dark plants with needle-like leaves. Something more dark or more blue than yellow along the lines fir or spruce. My loaches lounge will be covered in either phoenix or christmas moss. Leaning toward an alpine forest floor effect.

Suggestions?

My CO2 equipment is enroute and I am running 204 w T5 HO over 15 inches of water (55 gallons).


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

Is parrots feather a true aquatic?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

jschlosser said:


> Is parrots feather a true aquatic?


Yes it is, another option might be purple cabomba.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Do some research first though. Myriophyllum aquaticum is considered an invasive species in several states.


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I was looking more at Myriophyllum propium, actually. The purple cabomba I have seen is more brown or red. I looked at some pics online, though and see some look actually green. Are there certain conditions that produce this color?


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I just checked the DNR site and there are only two of the Myriophyllum sp on the bad boy list. Myriophyllum propium is not one of them. In fact, I found a nursery (retail only) here in Virginia that supplies Myriophyllum propium


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I think I have a ready source of myriophyllum mattogrossense which looks pretty decent. Having never seen it or Myriophyllum propium, though, if anyone here has seen both, is one of them more "evergreenesque" than the other?


----------

